
Scientists are about to unveil the first images of a supermassive black hole - alanwong
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/9/18301276/event-horizon-telescope-supermassive-black-holes-images
======
3327
Taken with a potato telescope. I hope they don’t create all this buzz and
excite people and release a 4 pixel photo of blackness with some blurry
center.

I say this because its been done many many times before...

